# What is the wind forcast for Sun through Thurs?



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

Coming down with the Grandkids for pier fishing, what is the wind forcast?


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/GM/655.html


----------



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the web site with wind information. The one I was using did not give it. Thank You Phil


----------

